# Moving-- want cats to use litter box in basement -- tips?



## Stella (Mar 11, 2006)

I am moving to a house next week from an apartment. Currently their litterbox is behind one of those chinese dressing screens in my bedroom, but I'd like them to now go to the basement to use the box. I have the cat attract litter to get started. Any tips on how this can be accomplished?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When you get to the new house, set up the litterbox and let them out of their carrier right next to it so it's their first point of reference. How do you plan to let them down there? You need to make sure there is no way it can close on them.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

When cats have access to multiple levels, it's recommended to put litterboxes on each level. Give the basement a try, but you are taking a chance on an "accident."  

(Actually, with multiple cats there should be multiple litterboxes, too.)


----------



## tabby1436 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have to agree about the mulitple boxes. I have 3 kitties and 3 jumbo boxes. 

Two litter boxes on 1st floor laundry room, they get used most often, I scoop those 2x a day and its handy location to wash pans\change the litter. I move one box in hall a few feet away and close laundry room door when washer is going.

One litter box on 2nd floor that I scoop just once a day, it does not get used very often, maybe because its their fav room to look out window 

They are all identical jumbo size open pans, but the one on 1st floor that is by corner wall tends to be used more often than the other one maybe because the door to laundry room provides more privacy.

Maybe you can put jumbo pans in the basement and only a regular size pan upstairs


----------



## catbrothers (Jul 4, 2006)

I have three cats and have moved to 3 different houses within the last
10 years. I have four litter boxes, one in the basement, two in the laundry room and one on the second floor level of our house. They are
checked and cleaned out twice daily.

If you want to initially get your cats used to going in the basement, you 
will have to put them down there with a couple of litter boxes for a couple of days. I did this with each house I moved into and had no problems and one of my cats was 8 years old at the time, and he adjusted just fine. They will soon discover where the other litter boxes are. However, if you can put them in the basement for 3 or 4 days with
the boxes, they will become accustomed to using those for now until they
discover the other ones. Of course, you will want to go down there and mainly, they should be down there so they will know where to go. I would also feed them in the basement during this time period and then once they are used to going potty down there, y ou can feed them at a more convenient place for you.

I leave our basement door open just enough for them to get through and I put one of those little rubber stoppers at the bottom so the door doesn't close.


----------



## foxnote (Aug 18, 2006)

Have you moved yet? I'm interested in knowing if the basement alone works for the litter boxes. We are moving shortly and I am also hoping the litter boxes can all be confined to the basement. There is a small finished room (other than the floor is concrete) that is perfect for just the cat boxes and I can offer them (two cats) whatever and however many they want. Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

With the 4 different cats I've had, I have always kept the boxes in one room, be it a bath room, spare bedroom etc. Healthy adult cats, should be fine with the boxes in one location. I have also moved locations, just showed them the new spot and didn't have any issues. Of course there are always exceptions, but I'd try it out an see how it goes.

Kitten on the other hand, need multiple boxes. If they're too far away they may not make it or they might forget where it is.


----------

